# Looking for pictures of Min Ron Nee's cigar collection...



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I remember seeing these like a year or so ago. It may have been in one of the cigar mags. His collection is mind-blowing. Does anyone have a source for these electronically...or maybe personal pics?


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Min Ron NEE is not a real person, but rather an amalgam of a few people who contributed to make the book.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Give me 5 and I will PM you a link

Might take longer then 5 as I am at work and I believe the bookmark is at home. If any one else has these at their finger tips please help OP out.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I wish I had a picture of ME standing in front of his collection :r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

tandblov said:


> Min Ron NEE is not a real person, but rather an amalgam of a few people who contributed to make the book.


Really? I thought he was a cigar aficionado from Hong Kong. I thought it sounded like an odd name.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

DonnieW said:


> Really? I thought he was a cigar aficionado from Hong Kong.


There is one person who is often credited with writing it, and he does little to clear up the confusion. However, a majority of the information contained within was provided by other members of the cuban cigar industry, some of who for a variety of reasons require anonymity.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

tandblov said:


> There is one person who is often credited with writing it, and he does little to clear up the confusion. However, a majority of the information contained within was provided by other members of the cuban cigar industry, some of who for a variety of reasons require anonymity.


Here it is, I knew I read it in one of my mags.

"It's not by chance that a Hong Kong resident wrote the best cigar book on rare Cuban cigars,_ An Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars_, in 2003. Min Ron Nee, a cigar-crazy Hong Kong doctor, co-authored the book with Andriano Martinez Rios, a former executive at the Cuban global export company Habanos. The tome includes photos and comments on just about every brand and _vitola_, or size, ever made in Cuba. It is the definitive work on the subject for the moment. "


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like an amazing book...


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Not of Nee's collection, but some of his house, etc *here*. The site also has photos of some *other amazing cigar collections*.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Stick said:


> Not of Nee's collection, but some of his house, etc *here*. The site also has photos of some *other amazing cigar collections*.


Wow thanks for the links.....those are some amazing cigar collections


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Stick said:


> Not of Nee's collection, but some of his house, etc *here*. The site also has photos of some *other amazing cigar collections*.


Very cool. Good links.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the links! :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

min ron nees _book _is amazing!!!!!! :tu


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

He has two boxes of Behikes! Wow!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

ActionAndy said:


> Sounds like an amazing book...


Oh, it is.










As far as I know, there only 2 people involved in writing the book.

~Mark


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

How often does the book get updated?
i.e. When regional editions, or a new Vitola, or new line from Cohiba, etc. start being produced, how quickly does the new version of the book get to press and distributed?


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

skibumdc said:


> How often does the book get updated?
> i.e. When regional editions, or a new Vitola, or new line from Cohiba, etc. start being produced, how quickly does the new version of the book get to press and distributed?


It was never updated to include new or different products. Only to correct errors originally printed.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

If I recall,according to Wayne, he is working on another book now.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Fistville said:


> If I recall,according to Wayne, he is working on another book now.


I read that in CA a couple months ago. Apparently it won't be out until at least 2011. Too bad these babies are soooo expensive.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> I read that in CA a couple months ago. Apparently it won't be out until at least 2011. Too bad these babies are soooo expensive.


yes but IMO worth every cent!! if this is true and he does put out a second book, i will be a very happy boy!!!
:chk


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Footbag said:


> He has two boxes of Behikes! Wow!


That is not MRN.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Instead of pictures I would like an address and a key. I promise I will host a herf.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

n2advnture said:


> As far as I know, there only 2 people involved in writing the book.


That was my understanding as well.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

wilblake said:


> That was my understanding as well.


My understanding is that many of the pictures were provided by other parties, who subsequently received no mention (for a variety of reasons).


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

tandblov said:


> My understanding is that many of the pictures were provided by other parties, who subsequently received no mention (for a variety of reasons).


it seems that a lot of the pictures in the book were property of "cubatobaco", it seems they have been mentioned in every picture they used from them.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Jay Hemingway said:


> it seems that a lot of the pictures in the book were property of "cubatobaco", it seems they have been mentioned in every picture they used from them.


Not those Jay...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

It's a truly outstanding reference. :tu


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

tandblov said:


> Min Ron NEE is not a real person, but rather an amalgam of a few people who contributed to make the book.


Apologies to revive such an old thread.

I hope you are joking. Min Ron Nee is a real person.

You can see him here with Christoph, owner of the LCDH in Hamburg.

Flying Cigar - 2008/01 - Hong Kong - A day with Min Ron Nee


----------

